# Bumblebee Tads



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

'Lo all. First time frogger. Got some tads in a petri dish. 
The male transported one of the 6 guys to a cup of RO water I provided. Tad was swimming all day yesterday.

The remaining 5 tads are still in the goo - they look - 'so-so'. At least one of them wiggles. Leaving them alone..

Woke up this morning and the male re-put the original tad back on his back and is hopping around the tank.

Wasn't really out to get babies but thought it would be cool if I did so my expectations aren't that high.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I usually pull the petri dish and put it in another container with just a little bit of water to keep things humid. I then put just a enough in the petri dish to let the bottom of the eggs be in water but let the top breathe. I put plastic wrap over the top of the container to keep the humidity in. When they hatch (tails straight out and flopping around a bit), I take them out and put them in individual cups to until they pop front legs. A lot of people will do water changes periodically in these cups. Around this point, they lose their gills and can drown so be sure to get them out of the cups soon after the front legs pop. Finally, I put them in a tilted container with water in the bottom so they can climb out whenever they want. When they have lost their tail, you can put them in a little enclosure and start feeding them fruit flies and/or springtails if they are too small to eat ff.

Opinions vary on keeping them separate as tads. I think I have lost tads to predation by their siblings before, so I like to keep them separate. I do put them together in the tilted tank where they lose their tail and have never had problems.

Good luck!

Mark


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Thanks. Still unsure about my situation, though. Why the male would re-acquire a tad he already dropped off..


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I am not really sure about that, but that's part of the reason that I take the tads out of the tank. Don't want to hurt his little brain making important decisions like that ;-)

Mark


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Smotz said:


> Thanks. Still unsure about my situation, though. Why the male would re-acquire a tad he already dropped off..


And now the tadpole is back in the cup...

Piggyback rides all around!


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

If he dropped the tad off and you are so inclined, now is the time to take it. I have had them carry them around for a while and I never find the tad. If you want it, take it now.

Mark


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> If he dropped the tad off and you are so inclined, now is the time to take it. I have had them carry them around for a while and I never find the tad. If you want it, take it now.
> 
> Mark


I hear that.. Will do.


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

I leave the eggs in the tank for a couple days to make sure they are fertilized then I take them out. I don't move the tads I'll they are straight and not curved in a 'c' anymore.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mr.Frog said:


> I leave the eggs in the tank for a couple days to make sure they are fertilized then I take them out. I don't move the tads I'll they are straight and not curved in a 'c' anymore.


Leaving the eggs is unnecessary as fertilization occurs as the eggs are deposited. Leaving the eggs in to be fertilized is another myth that has been perpetuated in the hobby. In fact the jelly as it expands can prevent sperm from migrating from the exterior of the jelly mass to the eggs. 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

Ed said:


> Leaving the eggs is unnecessary as fertilization occurs as the eggs are deposited. Leaving the eggs in to be fertilized is another myth that has been perpetuated in the hobby. In fact the jelly as it expands can prevent sperm from migrating from the exterior of the jelly mass to the eggs.
> 
> Some comments
> 
> Ed


It can't hurt.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Mr.Frog said:


> It can't hurt.


And it doesn't help so there really isn't a reason to do it, is there? 

Some comments 

Ed


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

He is the one who I making himself look bad by arguing over something so stupid


----------



## carola1155 (Sep 10, 2007)

Mr.Frog said:


> He is the one who I making himself look bad by arguing over something so stupid


...huh?

You gave bad advice, he pointed out that it is not necessary. Sorry if your feelings got hurt by him doing so, but he was right.

If you are intending on raising the tadpoles, leaving eggs in the tank after fertilization just unnecessarily puts them at risk. Rival females can eat the eggs, snails/slugs can eat them, they can dry up, etc etc. Once the eggs are laid, they can be pulled. There is no benefit to leaving them in.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Let me help you out with something, Mr.Frog. Do you see the post number next to your user name (and mine) on this forum? Now look at Ed's. I know you are new around here, and I think you were trying to be funny, but Ed has dedicated countless hours for the past decade to helping people on this board. He knows the science, he knows the husbandry and he knows the frogs. He has earned the right to correct bad information when it is presented. 

I hope you and I are around in 10 years with 10,000+ posts still helping people out, but in the meantime, I am going to be listening to Ed.

P.S. I know that equating a low post number on a forum to actual real-life experience is not necessarily a wise thing to do. I apologize if you are a frog guru that has just decided to join this forum.


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

Understood and I don't want to start anything with anybody I just saw a little attitude in his second post which set me off a little. To add I am no guru but I have been keeping and breeding frogs for over 6 years. Thanks


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Make no mistake, Mr.Frog. Happy to have you aboard 

Mark


----------



## Mr.Frog (Sep 30, 2015)

Encyclia said:


> Make no mistake, Mr.Frog. Happy to have you aboard
> 
> Mark


Thanks........


----------



## srrrio (May 12, 2007)

Glad the above posts came to a happy ending  

I am just going to mention that if your goal is not to raise lots of froglets, letting the male do his thing is pretty rewarding. I never get tired of the transport process, and if your tank is big enough you can just put out more containers that the male will deposit more tads into. 

Agreed the chance of loosing a few tads is probably higher. However I often even let a few froglets grow up in the tank (again space dependent) . It is inspiring how the little guy can compete so quickly with their parents when the fruit flies are dispensed! 

I would suggest that if you have decided not to pull the clutch that you should pull the container and replace with another or add more. If the dad does not have a choice he will drop more then one tad in a container and that is usually to small of an environment for tad predation not to occur. 



Smotz said:


> 'Lo all. First time frogger. Got some tads in a petri dish.
> The male transported one of the 6 guys to a cup of RO water I provided. Tad was swimming all day yesterday.
> 
> The remaining 5 tads are still in the goo - they look - 'so-so'. At least one of them wiggles. Leaving them alone..
> ...


----------



## Smotz (Jul 20, 2015)

Just an update - 1 of the 6 guys made it.

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/br...38-first-time-dart-dad-time-take-him-out.html


----------

